# A sad day has come. Need advice super duty friends



## The Coastal Craftsman (Jun 29, 2009)

ok so my tounge weight is now more than my f150 can handle as spec'd

Im having to put weight towards the back of the trailer to take weight from the tounge but I'm getting to the 5-8% range which is getting unsafe. 

I hate to get rid of me platinum as it's such a nice truck but swmbo has gave me permission to change it out for a f250 but I have some questions.

They have a uprated front suspension pack. Not sure exactly what this does and nor does the dealer but do I need it?

Wheel well liners. Are they worth it?

Fords spray in bed liner. I think they call it tough bed. Is it just line x or their own brand. 

Is their any other things I should be looking for when getting this truck. I'm going for a desiel also so hopefully I see way more MPG towing me trailer and more TQ.


----------



## CENTERLINE MV (Jan 9, 2011)

I think the front suspension upgrade is for plowing. My tree-fiddy has rhino layer spray in bed liner and think its totally worth it---not sure how it compares to Fords factory spray. I'd also probably upgrade to the wheel well covers but don't know if its actually worth it or not--seems like the less crap from festering on the undercarriage, the less likelihood for corrosion.

My dads 250 has a tow package on his that's probably worth having as an upgrade.


----------



## joe dirt (Nov 29, 2008)

Leather, cleans up easy,,one spilled coffee your not fukd.
Load it up, you spend lots of hrs in the truck, mays well be comfy.


----------



## CENTERLINE MV (Jan 9, 2011)

joe dirt said:


> Leather, cleans up easy,,one spilled coffee your not fukd.
> Load it up, you spend lots of hrs in the truck, mays well be comfy.


King Ranch!


----------



## CITY DECKS INC (Sep 4, 2012)

BCConstruction said:


> ok so my tounge weight is now more than my f150 can handle as spec'd
> 
> Im having to put weight towards the back of the trailer to take weight from the tounge but I'm getting to the 5-8% range which is getting unsafe.
> 
> ...


you can add a leaf and or air bags. i have them on my land cruiser. stiffen up when you need it and enjoy the comfort when you don't. i think i paid about $400 -/+ for an extra 1000 - 1200lb -/+ it was perfect. you even get air compressor and add a splitter and fill up a tire in a pinch. 
i think i got kit from rv world or trailer world?? my mechanic charged a few hundred bucks. get the f250 and your back will start to hurt.


----------



## Bjackson3 (Jun 18, 2010)

BCConstruction said:


> I'm going for a desiel also so hopefully I see way more MPG towing me trailer and more TQ.


My brother in law who in my opinion is a pretty top notch mechanic tells me those new ford diesels are nothing but money pits. I' still want one though :whistling


----------



## tjbnwi (Feb 24, 2009)

All the specs are for properly equipt. Equalizer bars will solve your tongue weight problem. I recommend a sway control also.

http://www.draw-tite.com/content/products.aspx?lvl=1&parentid=1600&catID=0&part=0

Tom


----------



## Inner10 (Mar 12, 2009)

Take some sh!t out of the trailer and put it in the back of the truck.


----------



## svronthmve (Aug 3, 2008)

It's all that green festool stuff you carry.

Green weighs twice as much as any other color! :laughing: 

Get rid of some of it & your problem will disappear.....


----------



## VinylHanger (Jul 14, 2011)

Are you buying new? If so, Sweet!! :thumbup:


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman (Jun 29, 2009)

Thanks guys. 

Ok let's get some of these answered. 

Nope can't add air bags. Well I can but that wouldn't solve anything as its not the springs that are the weak link in the setup. It's the axles and the payload capacity. The platinum only has 900lbs payload capacity so that don't leave me a lot once I add my self and fuel. Leaves me about 600lb even though it will handle triple that I don't want to be fined if I'm pulled. I'm also very close to max tow capacity based on weight of truck and tongue weight. 

Though about using weight distribution hitch but way to much hassle. I disconnect my truck way to often. Truck already has sway control with RSC built into the brake controller so sway is not an issue. 

Def getting another loaded model. Looking at the platinum model in the 250 or 350. 350 is only another $700 more so still looking into that. It don't really offer me any advantages over the f250 though. The 250 has 14000k tow based on the way I spec'd it so double what I need. Payload is also up in the 3000lb range so 2100 more than my f150.


----------



## skillman (Sep 23, 2011)

Your going to miss your nice ride . Have you ever drove a f-350 . The ride feels very hard . Some people that's really important . My trucks are f-250 s .


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

If I was rich enough and dumb enough to buy a new truck, it sure wouldn't be a superduty with Ford's own 6.7 PS. 

My brothers boss has one and another concrete guy I know, they are averaging 9 mpg. 

I would look at a GMC with a duramax (which is way overkill for what you need)

Their 6.0 gas (or is it a 6.2 now?) Would be more then enough. 

Even the 5.4 in the superduty is plenty to tow what you tow.


----------



## jlsconstruction (Apr 26, 2011)

WarnerConstInc. said:


> If I was rich enough and dumb enough to buy a new truck, it sure wouldn't be a superduty with Ford's own 6.7 PS.
> 
> My brothers boss has one and another concrete guy I know, they are averaging 9 mpg.
> 
> ...


He'll never come around to the Chevy side though :thumbdown:

My dad loves ford for the fact he sells 8 million bucks in turbos for them a year, and only 800k in Chevy.


----------



## Inner10 (Mar 12, 2009)

WarnerConstInc. said:


> If I was rich enough and dumb enough to buy a new truck, it sure wouldn't be a superduty with Ford's own 6.7 PS.
> 
> My brothers boss has one and another concrete guy I know, they are averaging 9 mpg.
> 
> ...


Or get a truck with a real diesel engine...Dodge w/ Cummins.


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

I would take a 12v mechanical injection cummins in a heart beat. 

Majority of the deisel pulling trucks are the D-max's followed by the cummins. 

I am on the hunt for a crewcab with the 8100 vortec. They are hard to find.

The super duty's are hideous inside. Since I spend the majority of my time inside the truck, interior is high on my list.


----------



## Donohue Const (Dec 31, 2011)

WarnerConstInc. said:


> If I was rich enough and dumb enough to buy a new truck, it sure wouldn't be a superduty with Ford's own 6.7 PS.
> 
> My brothers boss has one and another concrete guy I know, they are averaging 9 mpg.
> 
> ...


My father in-law has a 2012 f250 diesel and he gets 16 mpg pulling about 16k


----------



## Morning Wood (Jan 12, 2008)

If you are getting a diesel, get the plow prep. It has the highest rates front springs available and you'll want them with the diesel. My current 2005 f350 doesn't have wheel well liners in the rear. I think that might be better. When I wash it I can really spray the wheel wells good. With my old 1996 it had liners and rusted out at the wheel wells. My 05 will probably start rusting through in a few months.


----------



## Inner10 (Mar 12, 2009)

Guys is BC a real person out just someone who created a second account to screw with us?

He hates festool now he loves festool.

Systainers are a ripoff...now I have too many my truck can't pull it.

He hates hd trucks but he needs one.

He will never buy a diesel because he hates the noise but now he wants one. 

Never say never...


----------



## jlsconstruction (Apr 26, 2011)

Inner10 said:


> Guys is BC a real person out just someone who created a second account to screw with us?
> 
> He hates festool now he loves festool.
> 
> ...


He hates apple but he's got an iPhone 5 and an ipad


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman (Jun 29, 2009)

Inner10 said:


> Guys is BC a real person out just someone who created a second account to screw with us?
> 
> He hates festool now he loves festool.
> 
> ...



Lol someone hacked my account. I went for a test drive yesterday. Love the power but didnt like the ride at all. Im now looking at a f350 dually as its about the same price as the standard f250 single rear wheel. Didn't realize they were that close in price. Its about $500 difference. 

Just trying to get them to stop low balling me on my truck. Every dealer has offered me a different price but the one dealer i want to use is the low baller. I think i may hang out until the 2014's start coming in and see what deals show up for 2013 models. The order guide was only released a couple days ago and i noticed nothing had changed so the 2013's and exactly the same as the 2014's. 

I rearranged the trailer a little to move more weight over the trailer axles. seems to have helped a bit. That powerstroke has some serious power though. That things a sweet bit of kit. i forgot how nice the TQ curve was on a diesel. still makes a awful sound though.

Her is the dually I'm looking at getting.


----------



## Chris Johnson (Apr 19, 2007)

Keep 500-750 lbs in the back of the truck at all times to help smooth out the ride, trucks meant to work, not run empty so it will feel bad with no weight in it


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

Don't buy a dually, unless you are hauling a 30' gooseneck every day. They don't fit in nearly as many places as you think. 

Plus buying 6 tires is no fun. 

Plus the insides of the new superduty's are god awful to look at.


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman (Jun 29, 2009)

WarnerConstInc. said:


> Don't buy a dually, unless you are hauling a 30' gooseneck every day. They don't fit in nearly as many places as you think.
> 
> Plus buying 6 tires is no fun.
> 
> Plus the insides of the new superduty's are god awful to look at.


Yeah they are wide. Parking it did run through my head and so did the 6 tires. The tires on me platinum only last 30k miles though so tire costs about the same. F250 platinum interior is well nice but no where near as nice as the f150 version. Also less room in them also which is strange. Only thing that's bigger is the center console. 

I see the atlas f150 a while back and heard rumors that the 2015 f150 will be just like it. I wish I knew if that was true or not because that thing would suit me down to the ground.


----------



## SDel Prete (Jan 8, 2012)

Ill just jump in and tell you to stay AWAY from the dually. You don't tow enough weight to make it worth it. Single rear wheel will be fine.

A diesel is more then you need but who cares. It's your truck so get what you want. Some on here bash fords interior. I don't see why I love it. Most people on truck forums will say the perfect diesel is a ford truck with cummins motor and Alison trans. 

Anyway it's ultimately your truck so find what you like and just pony up and get it! Lol


----------



## joe dirt (Nov 29, 2008)

Parking my dually has never been a problem, you'll enentualy find a spot. 
Buy a dually keep the f150 problem solved!


----------



## svronthmve (Aug 3, 2008)

SDel Prete said:


> Ill just jump in and tell you to stay AWAY from the dually. You don't tow enough weight to make it worth it. Single rear wheel will be fine.
> 
> A diesel is more then you need but who cares. It's your truck so get what you want. Some on here bash fords interior. I don't see why I love it. Most people on truck forums will say the perfect diesel is a ford truck with cummins motor and Alison trans.
> 
> Anyway it's ultimately your truck so find what you like and just pony up and get it! Lol


I agree also. There's no need for a dually in this scenario. My two e350 vans pull my fully loaded 20' trailer with no trouble at all. I have both (a gas and diesel).

But some people have more money than they know what to do with......


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

I guess I just can't stand all the injection molded plastic parts in most new trucks. The dodges are just as bad. 

You do realize that the more options you add, the more the payload and capacities go down. 

Maybe 6 years ago, the HD truck that was rated to tow the most out of all the 3/4 and ton trucks, was a plain jane, standard cab 2500hd gmc with the 8.1 vortec and allison transmission. It beat out the PS, cummins and duramax at that time.


----------



## ArtisanRemod (Dec 25, 2012)

I'm confused, you dont like the 250 single ride, so now you're looking at the 350 dually?


----------



## BAREIN (Dec 26, 2007)

Remember there are also different rules when your GVWR is over 10,000


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman (Jun 29, 2009)

ArtisanRemod said:


> I'm confused, you dont like the 250 single ride, so now you're looking at the 350 dually?


both are around the same price and both have a harsh ride. 

darcy good luck finding a vehicle not made of plastic lol


----------



## superseal (Feb 4, 2009)

BCConstruction said:


> both are around the same price and both have a harsh ride.
> 
> darcy good luck finding a vehicle not made of plastic lol


Tire pressure goes a long way towards comfort here too,...And, you can always pimp out plastic with leather :whistling

Just don't give me a carpeted floor!

I love my new superduty.


----------



## ESSaustin (Mar 27, 2010)

WarnerConstInc. said:


> I guess I just can't stand all the injection molded plastic parts in most new trucks. The dodges are just as bad.
> 
> QUOTE]
> 
> ...


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

Leather seats are easier to keep clean then cloth one's.


----------



## skillman (Sep 23, 2011)

WarnerConstInc. said:


> Leather seats are easier to keep clean then cloth one's.


Yep . But not pocket proof lol .


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman (Jun 29, 2009)

WarnerConstInc. said:


> Leather seats are easier to keep clean then cloth one's.


Yeah leather is a must, it's much harder wearing, cleans up quick and don't get messed up like cloth. I had cloth on all my old work vans and after having leather wouldn't go back to cloth.


----------



## Five Star (Jan 15, 2009)

BCConstruction said:


> Yeah leather is a must, it's much harder wearing, cleans up quick and don't get messed up like cloth. I had cloth on all my old work vans and after having leather wouldn't go back to cloth.


Check out the certified ones you get much better warranty


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman (Jun 29, 2009)

Five Star said:


> Check out the certified ones you get much better warranty


I looked for some used ones but struggled to find any with the specs I want. That's why I'm having to go with new. If I can't hold my horses for 6-7months then some used 2013's should start popping up hopefully. I just don't know if I can hold out that long. I'm impulsive so if I don't get it in a few weeks I will move onto something else I need lol


----------



## jlsconstruction (Apr 26, 2011)

BCConstruction said:


> I looked for some used ones but struggled to find any with the specs I want. That's why I'm having to go with new. If I can't hold my horses for 6-7months then some used 2013's should start popping up hopefully. I just don't know if I can hold out that long. I'm impulsive so if I don't get it in a few weeks I will move onto something else I need lol


I feel ya. I did the same thing when I got my last truck, and as soon as I got it used ones started popping up all over.


----------



## skillman (Sep 23, 2011)

I wouldn't change a thing on my 2011 f-250 . Just make sure you pick what you want and not what someone else thinks . I will be trading it in soon because I'm coming out of warranty on that bad boy .


----------



## brickhook (May 8, 2012)

BC!!!!!!!!!!! what are you waiting on ? buy it !


----------



## ArtisanRemod (Dec 25, 2012)

Whats the list on the 350 dually?


----------



## Five Star (Jan 15, 2009)

skillman said:


> I wouldn't change a thing on my 2011 f-250 . Just make sure you pick what you want and not what someone else thinks . I will be trading it in soon because I'm coming out of warranty on that bad boy .


You lease it?


----------



## skillman (Sep 23, 2011)

Five Star said:


> You lease it?


They don't lease super duty's . I bought it in 2010 .


----------



## Five Star (Jan 15, 2009)

BCConstruction said:


> I looked for some used ones but struggled to find any with the specs I want. That's why I'm having to go with new. If I can't hold my horses for 6-7months then some used 2013's should start popping up hopefully. I just don't know if I can hold out that long. I'm impulsive so if I don't get it in a few weeks I will move onto something else I need lol


Bc why don't you get the full size transit and make it the systainer hauler, and keep the platinum and trailer for the day to day hauling materials or what have you! Prob save 30k and have 2 sweet trucks


----------



## Five Star (Jan 15, 2009)

skillman said:


> They don't lease super duty's . I bought it in 2010 .


Nice sweet truck, I'm looking now but I'm gonna go certified pre owned they give you good powertrain and low financing! Just waiting to see what the 2013 Gina bring in incentives


----------



## skillman (Sep 23, 2011)

Five Star said:


> Nice sweet truck, I'm looking now but I'm gonna go certified pre owned they give you good powertrain and low financing! Just waiting to see what the 2013 Gina bring in incentives


I don't keep my trucks long . I try to keep rolling them over . Once you get the right money to what it's worth to trade in its easy . I hate being out of warranty from manfaucter . Plus dealing with break downs on old vehicles .


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

I have never understood the desire to have new stuff just to have a manufacturers warranty.


----------



## skillman (Sep 23, 2011)

WarnerConstInc. said:


> I have never understood the desire to have new stuff just to have a manufacturers warranty.


If anything breaks at all I bring it in . I'm no gas monkey . Everything now is electronics so let them deal with it . Break downs cost $$$ .


----------



## Five Star (Jan 15, 2009)

WarnerConstInc. said:


> I have never understood the desire to have new stuff just to have a manufacturers warranty.


Pickups I buy 2-3 yrs old, but if I was in the market for a new sprinter or transit I would go brand new! But now the certified powertrain warrants are so good that it almost pays to buy certified, plus you get low apr


----------



## VinylHanger (Jul 14, 2011)

skillman said:


> They don't lease super duty's . I bought it in 2010 .


In my world, a three year old truck is brand new. On my newest one, I'm just excited to have squeaked into the 21st century by a year or two. Ten years or so from now, I may make it into this decade. :laughing:


----------



## Mr Latone (Jan 8, 2011)

Any change in trucks takes a little getting used to.

I had a '98 extended cab Chevy 2500 Silverado with cloth captains chairs. They were some of the most comfortable seats ever. The interior on that truck was quite comfortable.

My last was a '05 Ram 2500HD. I liked the interior and thought it was comfortable. It wasn't a Laramie, but the upgraded cloth. I drove it for a bit over 7 years.

Moved into an F250 super cab 8' box and now when I get back into the Ram it feels like I am sitting in a car. The Ford seats ride a lot higher within the cab and the overall ride is much more truck like. 

I friend has a '12 super duty. I remember sitting in it months before I bought mine and thinking the interior felt a little awkward. I guess I kind of felt that way about the Fords that I test drove as well.

Now that I have been driving the truck for near 6 months I find the interior quite satisfactory from a comfort and aesthetic viewpoint. I do not however, mistake the ride for that of a car. It rides like a truck.

BC, you likely want plow prep (heavier front springs), tow package and camper package. There are different GVWR within each of the SD family as well Payload

Like lipstick on a pig, the rest of the features just put a disguise on the platform you need to get the work done. If you want bacon, you need to start with pork


----------



## Cole82 (Nov 22, 2008)

I went from a f450 to a chevy 2500hd and bent the frame 3 months after owning it. 

I wouldn't buy the ps dually but it's your money spend it how you like.

Cole


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman (Jun 29, 2009)

I'm not having a lot of luck getting dealers to quote me on the platinum. I understand they want to sell what's on the lot but I don't know who orders these in stock trucks in at the dealerships as they have strange combinations of options. There's some great trucks on the lot but spec'd all wrong. One dealer even said they basically won't sell me anything unless its from the lot. Had trouble with this dealer before though. The other dealers are all giving me different invoice on the platinum and they all say that their price is the lowest possible! 

Still can't get a fair price on trade from the one I want to deal with either. You guys are also putting me off the dually Though. The parking is gonna be the biggest issue for me with that truck. My f150 is a struggle to park in most lots. 

The dually is $68 msrp and they can get it down to about $60 invoice so very close to the f250 platinum price but the platinum is much nicer in the looks department.

Had some friends also recommend going with airbags. Didn't realize they were so cheap and simple to install plus they are cordless controlled so no ugly dials to look at. 

So many choices don't know what to do now lol


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

A super duty is a work truck, not many people want a platinum edition to go out and trash.


----------



## BamBamm5144 (Jul 12, 2008)

Are you buying a work truck or a luxury truck?


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman (Jun 29, 2009)

Its for work. Been using my current platinum now for a good while and it still looks as good as new. Its been used like a work truck but not abused like a work truck.


----------



## tjbnwi (Feb 24, 2009)

The drivers side air spring is about 1.5 hours to install. The passenger side about 10 minutes. Drop the spare and mount the compressor on the cross member above it. Route the air inlet line to behind the passenger side tail light assembly. Wiring is about 45 minutes. 

Tom


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman (Jun 29, 2009)

tjbnwi said:


> The drivers side air spring is about 1.5 hours to install. The passenger side about 10 minutes. Drop the spare and mount the compressor on the cross member above it. Route the air inlet line to behind the passenger side tail light assembly. Wiring is about 45 minutes.
> 
> Tom


Well of course my wife thinks this is the best option now lol


----------



## Elyrain (Dec 17, 2007)

I had various f-250's and while they are a beast for towing. I would never buy one again for towing under 10k. Huge waste of money IMO. 

My current truck is a 12' CC f150 ecoboost v6, I've towed 10k lbs with and it handles very well. Saved myself almost 25 large in not buying a super duty. Hell, I could of bought a used super duty for that much just to use for towing.

I had a super duty for so long I forgot what it was like to not have to worry if I was going to fit in a parking spot.


----------

